# DVD Ripping in OS X?



## kommakazi (Mar 11, 2002)

Does anyone know of any OS X software for ripping DVDs? I have working OS 9 apps but I want an X only solution to avoid rebooting to 9 as much as possible seeing as it's an annoyance.


----------



## simX (Mar 11, 2002)

I don't know of any solutions, but I did find this out yesterday.

Snapz Pro X 1.0.1 can capture DVD video!  Of course, it would be really annoying and you'd need a really large hard drive if you wanted to use a movie capture to "rip" the DVD movie.

Supposedly, right now, this feature can only work on systems with an nVidia graphics card.  So peeps with ATI graphics card: no luck (yet).


----------



## kommakazi (Mar 11, 2002)

thanks but no thanks, only got a 10gig HD in my iBook


----------



## .dev.lqd (Mar 11, 2002)

Really, the easiest way to copy a dvd is to use a DV camcorder and then compressing the captured video to DivX (this is what I assume you're talking about) with quicktime or what hve you.... then again... I've never had the need to pira... i mean copy... a dvd...

On a side note... the new DVD player update lets you test DVD's that you're creating by pointing it to a video_ts (I think that's what it's called) folder. The side affect of this is that you're able to copy this file to your hard drive and play it from there (useful for saving battery time on laptops and playing multiple DVD's without carrying them with you!).

Is this really helpful for 'ripping' a DVD? Not really.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 12, 2002)

http://www.opuscc.com


have a look at the downloads section!


----------



## jeb1138 (Mar 12, 2002)

Cool website, but some of their software seems to be older versions and some really cool stuff isn't there -- at least as far as I could tell.

Here's my pick of purely OS X DVD ripping tools:
http://homepage.mac.com/jeb1138/FileSharing.html

They work great for me, though OSEx could use more than a few interface enhancements.  I don't have a divX encoder in this package since I usually rip DVD's just to grab little segments.  For anybody that's unfamiliar with DVD ripping, these three programs:

OSEx 0.0101a4 (decrypt and/or demux to vob or mpv & ac3 files)
mm2c (convert mpv to a useful video format)
mAC3dec G4 (convert ac3 files to aiff/mp3/pcm format)

along with QuickTime Pro allow you to rip to pretty much any format and put the audio & video together.  The animation codec does a perfect lossless grab of the DVD video, which you can then run through Cleaner and put into any other format.  However, animation files are BIG -- 15 MB per _second_ -- so another codec might be better for ripping whole DVD's.  I don't know if mAC3dec G4 works on non-G4's.  There's a non-G4 version floating around cyberspace somewhere, but I don't have it.


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 12, 2002)

I have a imac with 80gb(74.4 actually) and i wanna know if i can rip my dvd's under os 9 dont have to be ten. My imac doesnt have a dvd drive tho?I just got a external yamaha burner.


----------



## kommakazi (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks for the sites!

You need a DVD drive, ERICBRIAN2002, if you want to rip DVDs. It is very doable under OS 9, I have all the apps necessary but unfortunately don't know what site I got them from anymore.


----------



## b4tn (Mar 13, 2002)

back a couple years agao I attempted this and eventually gave up!  Trying to match the audio and video was near impossible.  I could never finf the perfect frame rate to convert with.  The tools listed above seem to be real good I checked em out and they seem to have  come a long way.  What frame rate do you who are successfull at this use for converting to quicktime?  What about the audio sample rate?

EDIT
did a test...... frame rate 23.976 and audio 44.1
same as before the audio and video are way off.


----------



## kommakazi (Mar 14, 2002)

Choose 25 or 30 frames per second, depending on wether the video is PAL or NTSC, respectively.


----------



## b4tn (Mar 14, 2002)

which is pal and which is ntsc? I will be using ntsc mostly I only have a few pal DVD's


----------



## kommakazi (Mar 14, 2002)

***updated***

I was slightly off, NTSC is 29.97fps and PAL is 25fps.

23.976 I believe is the speed of film on a reel like at a movie theatre, not a good speed for a DVD  

As for matching up the audio and video even better, I have a small free app that allows you to strech or condense audio or video without losing any quality. It's OS 9 only but may be a valid solution if using the correct frame rates do not solve your problem completely.


----------



## Trip (Mar 14, 2002)

I've been ripping DVDs ever since the X public beta days. I usually just rip them when I go on trips so I can view them without my CD drive making a ruckus and disturbing everyone else on the plane.

Here's what I've found to work best:

Using ExTRACT 0.0010b extract the DVD track you want and the audio file you want. Once you get them on your HD use MacMPEG2Decoder to decode the mpeg2 file into a regular .mov file. Then in Quicktime Player Pro convert the movie file to a .dv file. Import both the .dv clip and the audio clip into iMovie where you can setup the sound to sync with the clip, you can edit stuff, add your own effects and stuff. And then export the entire movie (audio and all) into a .mov with whatever settings please you.

NOTE: This requires A LOT of HD space! I'm using a 10 GB HD currently and whenever I rip I have to plug in my 60 GB external firewire for support. 

Remember DVD ripping is NOT legal, so delete the movie after your done using them.


----------

